# Sustituto del IRF 510 ???



## lsedr (Mar 2, 2011)

saludos c

cual podria ser el sustituto del *IRF510*  en este esquema 
http://sites.google.com/site/ea3ghs2/mosquito

aqui tengo el *IRFP150N *segun el datasheet hacen lo mismo
a ver que puedo hacer


----------



## zopilote (Mar 2, 2011)

Uno de los primeros mosfet de IRF ya descontinuado, logicamente puedes reemplazarlo por el que indicas.


----------



## crimson (Mar 2, 2011)

Podés usar también IRFZ44N, es "blandito", fácil de excitar y aguanta más corriente. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Mar 3, 2011)

Crimson y el cristal se lo puedo cambiar ya que no tengo de 7.030 mhz, solo tengo 3.579 mhz, 10.000 mhz, 12.000 mhz, 4.000 mhz, 11.3 mhz bueno varios. 

quisiera hacerlo trabajar con el de 3.579 mhz, se puede ??

gracias amigos


hey crimson hace unos dia no se de vos jejjeejej


----------



## crimson (Mar 3, 2011)

Hola Isedr, es cierto, hace unos días que no charlamos por aquí, ando con mucho trabajo (por suerte). No hay problemas en usar otro cristal, pero acordate que hay que cambiar también el filtro de salida, los que están dibujados más abajo. Si usás un cristal de 3,58M tenés que usar el filtro de 80M.
Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Mar 3, 2011)

ok crimson copy that


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola amigos de los foros de radio, mi pregunta es qué mosfet podría usar en sustitución del IRF510 que usaré en un transmisor de Onda Corta, por ahi por 8 MHz, que por lo que veo ya se ve bastante dificil de encontrar. Seria maravilloso tenerlo a mano pero es antiguo y rebuscado. En un momento vi en algun post de estos acerca de transmisores de radioaficionados, y pense en utilizar el IRFZ44N, que dicen que si anda. Además, este mismo mosfet, en donde vivo lo he visto ya en dos tiendas. Ademas de ese, encuentro el IRF540, IRF530, IRF630, IRF640, IRFP250 (que es de mas potencia). En general esos, pero el IRF510 se me ha hecho imposible ubicarlo.

¿Que dicen Ustedes?

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## angelito007 (Abr 24, 2011)

No deberias tener problemas al  reemplazarlo por alguno de los mosfet que mencionas (IRF540, IRF530, IRF630, IRF640, IRFP250 ), el que te sea mas facil de conseguir.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 24, 2011)

Debes hacer un pequeño estudio de las capacitancias entre G S y G D. Como mucho te va a tocar cambiar la red adaptadora de impedancias (si es un amplificador que sigue a un oscilador con driver) o modificar el circuito de onda cuadrada (clase D) que maneja el mosfet en conmutacion.

Recuerda que esa capacitancia (que no es pequeña, algunas alcanzan los *2nF*, si NANOfaradios) almacena energia y aumenta los tiempo de encendido y apagado (fall/rise delay)

Saludos

Como opcion te puedo enviar algunos por correo, tardarian como 2 meses , si quieres esperar


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 25, 2011)

anthony123 dijo:


> Debes hacer un pequeño estudio de las capacitancias entre G S y G D. Como mucho te va a tocar cambiar la red adaptadora de impedancias (si es un amplificador que sigue a un oscilador con driver) o modificar el circuito de onda cuadrada (clase D) que maneja el mosfet en conmutacion.
> 
> Recuerda que esa capacitancia (que no es pequeña, algunas alcanzan los *2nF*, si NANOfaradios) almacena energia y aumenta los tiempo de encendido y apagado (fall/rise delay)
> 
> ...



Si es un regalo lo puede enviar amigo, claro que espero


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 25, 2011)

anthony123 dijo:


> Debes hacer un pequeño estudio de las capacitancias entre G S y G D. Como mucho te va a tocar cambiar la red adaptadora de impedancias (si es un amplificador que sigue a un oscilador con driver) o modificar el circuito de onda cuadrada (clase D) que maneja el mosfet en conmutacion.
> 
> Recuerda que esa capacitancia (que no es pequeña, algunas alcanzan los *2nF*, si NANOfaradios) almacena energia y aumenta los tiempo de encendido y apagado (fall/rise delay)
> 
> ...



Es que el ampli que usa el transmisor es en clase C, no es conmutada. Sería bastante bueno que enviaras algunos IRF510 por correo, ni en Santiago (de chile obvio) los veo, no aparecen entre el catalogo IRF, todo menos ese. Tendria que esperar los dos meses, ni un problema  entre que veo como meto la antena en mi pequeño ''gran'' patio y consigo de la chatarra de TV's todos los componentes y desde pc's los toroidales para las bobinas (muchisima razón tienes que los chasis de tv son maravillosos y tienen de todo como condensadores ceramicos, de valores en XX pF, que aca no encuentro ni por rogativa ni milagro...) por ahora tendria que probar otros mosfet hasta que me llegaran los fet.

Saludos!


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 1, 2011)

He reemplazado el IRF510 por IRF840... en chile son comunes y no sobrepasan los $1000 (U$ 2)
Saludos


----------



## homebrew (May 1, 2011)

Hola mumish13 como dice Electroloko remplazalo por el irf840 pero solo marca IR  o sino date una vuelta por aca  http://www.lu8jb.com.ar/Amplitud%20Modulada.htm  seguro algo te llevas.

para la antena un dipolo acortado con bobinas te puede ser util en san google hay mucha info del tema.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 1, 2011)

IRF510 puede ser reemplazado por IRF840. Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 2, 2011)

Si no me equivoco vi ese mosfet acá en la Isla grande de Chiloé... pero no me acuerdo bien si era IRF830, 840, no me acuerdo muy bien.

Me sirve el IRF540? es muy común aquí y es baratito.


----------



## homebrew (May 2, 2011)

Hola mumish13 cuidado que al cambiar el tipo de mosfet hay que retocar otros parametros como exitacion , capacidades y demas cada mosfet tiene sus caracteristicas particulares, te fijastes en el link que te deje mira aca http://www.lu8jb.com.ar/Tx_PWM_Ir 540_8jb.htm


saludos.


----------



## crimson (May 3, 2011)

El mejor reemplazo del IRF510 hasta ahora (por experiencia propia) es el IRFZ44N, porque es "blando", esto es: con la misma excitación de entrada dá la misma potencia de salida. Ya si lo reemplazás por un 520 la cosa empieza a dar menos potencia y con un 540 mucho menos. Como segunda opción usaría un IRF840, que es bastante blando y de paso aguanta más tensión. Saludos C


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 3, 2011)

Me iré entonces por la opción del IRFZ44N que aqui si lo ubico facil. 

Gracias Homebrew por el enlace, se ven hermosos esos transmisores! (ojala pudiera tener algo si entre mis cosas, pero accedo poco a los componentes a menos que sean reciclados.

Ahora me viene otra interrogante...

¿Me sirven perfectamente esos toroides que suelen traer los Motherboard para sustituir los T50-2?
Veo que esas ampolletas de ahorro marca general electric traen unos toroides amarillos chiquitos, me sirven esos?

Sería mi ultima interrogante, gracias por sugerirme que mosfet usar!


----------



## homebrew (May 3, 2011)

No esos solo te andarian en un filtro de linea de alimentacion no son para rf sino para dc o algunos khz, y por lo demas mira que es asi para casi todos se puede armar mucho con material reciclado esa es la clave reutilizar lo que ya no se usa en otra aplicacion y guardar los $$$

saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 3, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> El mejor reemplazo del IRF510 hasta ahora (por experiencia propia) es el IRFZ44N, porque es "blando", esto es: con la misma excitación de entrada dá la misma potencia de salida. Ya si lo reemplazás por un 520 la cosa empieza a dar menos potencia y con un 540 mucho menos. Como segunda opción usaría un IRF840, que es bastante blando y de paso aguanta más tensión. Saludos C



Hola crimson, al final compre un IRF840, estaba muchisimo mas barato que el IRFZ44N.

Subo fotos... 



Se supone que es ''blandito'' y de paso soporta mas de 400V...

Es para este proyecto : http://www.angelfire.com/de/RadioAnarchy/

Es el 2º esquema, y el 2N2222 que se ve es para el oscilador. Este transmisor minimo deberia sacar unos 5W, mas que suficientes para salir miles de KM en onda corta.

Saludos!


----------



## homebrew (May 3, 2011)

Pero estimado amigo no se acordo de mis palabras cuando compro el mosfet " compre solo marca IR " y no es porque yo tenga alguna comision por la venta es por años de experiencia con estos mosfets, bien ya esta uselo no hay problema pero recuerde si nota cosas raras autoscilaciones, subida y bajada de potencia solo, aumentode corriente sin modulacion es el mosfet cambielo por un IR y se termina el problema.


----------



## crimson (May 4, 2011)

Me parece que mumish anda por la isla grande de Chiloé, si mal no recuerdo, y es muy difícil, fuera de las grandes capitales, conseguir IR original. Pero prefiero el SEC (segunda marca, lo he usado y funciona) a un IR trucho con el logo dibujado prácticamente con una birome... esos sí que no andan. 
Hay un amigo que repara televisores que va seguido a "la feria de Solano" (lugar donde venden de todo, y todo de dudosa procedencia) para comprar fuentes o TVs quemadas (a un precio ridículo) para sacarle los MOSFET, porque le resultan más cofiables que los que compra en el negocio de la zona... Suele suceder, el otro día compré 30 BC546 y rescaté 12, los otros 18 eran un plastiquito con 3 alambres, no medían nada. Decí que los chinos son muchos que si no...  Saludos C


----------



## homebrew (May 4, 2011)

Esa si que es nueva Amigo no la tenia la de el plastico con 3 pins, hay de todo en este mundo y respecto a lo otro viendolo desde es punto de vista esta bien.


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 4, 2011)

homebrew dijo:


> Pero estimado amigo no se acordo de mis palabras cuando compro el mosfet " compre solo marca IR " y no es porque yo tenga alguna comision por la venta es por años de experiencia con estos mosfets, bien ya esta uselo no hay problema pero recuerde si nota cosas raras autoscilaciones, subida y bajada de potencia solo, aumentode corriente sin modulacion es el mosfet cambielo por un IR y se termina el problema.



El IRF840 no lo tenian en marca IR, pero el IRFZ44 si lo tenian, pero estaba algo caro. Cuando vea mi proyecto funcionando al maximo comprare el fet IRFZ44N de IR para darle mas potencia (por lo menos para no ver morir un IRFZ44 original frente a mis ojos ). En todo caso al momento de comprar tuve en cuenta que fuera IR, se que andan muy bien y son robustos, ejemplo use un IRF540 de IR en un Flyback driver y aguantaba bastante la fuerte corriente que tiraba.

Mientras tanto el sr del negocio cercano va a Santiago a hacer pedidos para su local, yo le encargare el resto de los componentes que me faltan para terminar el proyecto.


----------



## crimson (May 4, 2011)

Así es homebrew, ví tus equipos, están excelentes, felicitaciones, da gusto cuando se le pone amor al hobby. El tema componentes es complejo cuando estás a 1.000 Km de Buenos Aires, un amigo mío de la Patagonia tiene 150Km entre ida y vuelta para comprar un componente, y a veces le viene basura, es para morirse, más de una vez le he mandado componentes por correo (comprados en Elko o Microlectrónica), para salvarlo. ¿Vos estás cerca de Montevideo? Saludos C


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 4, 2011)

Amigos, gracias a dios que he logrado mandar a pedir los componentes, el tecnico me dijo que hasta el miercoles tendra los componentes en Chiloé (ancud) todos traidos de santiago. Apenas los tenga a mano subire la foto de ellos y del posterior armado del TX (y pruebas)


----------



## homebrew (May 4, 2011)

Por acá es igual estoy a 280 Km. de Montevideo solo de ida y el contra rembolso mínimo es de 30 USS + flete y comisión de la agencia de transporte anda sumando y para colmo para llegar al mínimo compras varios del mismo tipo mas alguna otra cosa y de remate te mandan un transistor trucho, es ahí cuando agarras un revolver y jugas tiro al blanco con la suegra ja ja.


----------



## markitosb (Ago 30, 2011)

en este  link pueden ver


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 30, 2011)

Buen aporte amigo... gracias!


----------



## markitosb (Sep 2, 2011)

aver si PUEDEN AYUDARME CON ESTO IRF 510  GRASIAS


----------

